
Founders reveal books that changed their lives. Part 2 - sami_b
http://mixergy.com/founders-reveal-books-that-changed-their-lives-part-2/
======
edw
They should find some better-read founders. There's a lot of pablum in this
list, books that can be distilled to one or two sentences.

For example, the E-Myth: "Think of your business as a franchise prototype:
work _on_ it, not _in_ it." I just saved you ten dollars and five hours not to
mention a painful-to-read chapter about the author's mess of a life pre-
profound insight.

Forget all the business and self-help books and just go read Michael Lewis's
Liar's Poker and Founders at Work. (Read Getting Real though, because that
book will knock some product design sense into you.)

